# Crocks vs. Big Glass Pickle Jars.



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I found a big glass pickle jar. It's probably 3 gallons or so...

Can anyone tell me the difference in making something in a crock vs. in a jar.

Is the only difference the fact that light is let through the sides?

I want to experiment with some Kraut, but I don't have a crock... 


Anyone have the scoop on what makes a crock so special? Any other ideas on what to do with this big old pickle jar?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I made kraut last year using regular quart sized mason jars that were stored in a dark pantry during the fermentation process. Worked great!


----------



## kitaye (Sep 19, 2005)

The crock doesn't have a tight fitting lid which lets the gasses out as the cabbage and pickles ferment. I've always been told to use a solid crock or if in a glass jar it has to be done in a dark place.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I like glass jars best- we use gallon and 1/2 gallon. Why? because if I forget to skim the skum, or if a nasty mold gets in the kraut, I only lose a small amount, not 5 gallons. (Lost 5 gallons a few years ago, used smaller containers since) Also, if you are making brined cucumber pickles, you do not have to have a lot of them to start the process. It is easier for us to come up with 1/2 gallon of cukes than a larger size. That said, a 3 gallon jar will work fine for kraut. Even plastic food grade will work- but glass is best. If I had lots of cabbage to process, I would use the crock, but have not had that situation yet. If you have a Ball Blue book, it will give you the temp. and process- it's pretty simple. With pickles, you must keep the cukes below the brine- I believe that is also true for kraut.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I broke down and bought a Harsch crock. It was expensive, but it has a water seal around the lid and weights inside that sit on the kraut. We love sauerkraut, and so far the kraut I've made has been good. Very little scum or mold. I haven't brined pickles yet, but that's next on my list. I figure a good crock will always be useful, and has a resale value too.


----------



## smurfhuts (Sep 5, 2008)

Mom .....

We have two 10 liter Harsch crocks and love 'em. Usually keep one making straight kraut, and later start a mixed kraut. The kim chee wasn't too spectacular though ....... have to work on that one  I'm really wanting to try a batch of soured pickles.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

One year, my Dad and dH broke my huge crock tamping down the cabbage. DH got food graded 5 gallon buckets...it came out great as always


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I would say that there are 2 differences, the transparent sides (put a black plastic garbage bag over it to exclude light), and the opening is smaller than the sides. It is the smaller neck of the jar compared to the straight sides of a crock that would decide me. But then I have a good supply of crocks that I started to buy 30 years ago when they went for dimes per gallon at the end of farm auctions if they weren't absolutely perfect inside and out. We make kim chee in jars, though, and it sits out on the counter exposed to light with no problems that I can see.

I say use what you have. The necked down top of the jar just means it is a bit harder to clean, and won't affect the process.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim, would you share your Kim Chee recipe? I LOVE it but have never tried to make it.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've never had Kim Chee... should I try it from a package first to see if we like it? Is it just a version of Kraut?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

It's Korean...basically rotted, spicy cabbage. They use Bok Choy I think, not our head-type cabbage. I can find it at our grocery store in the cold vegetable section, like where they have the jars of Marie's salad dressing and the pre-cut carrot sticks. Try the mild first if you don't like really spicy things. Also eat it outdoors if your wife doesn't like stinky stuff in the house. I'm hoping WisJim comes back to this thread and gives me the recipe!


----------

